# good brush hood aligner



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

at radio shack there is a rc car care kit for about 5$ and it has cotton swabes that are the perfect size for this just thought it would help..


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

What are you talking about? You can't align brush hoods using cotton swabs...in fact, you shouldn't use a brush hood alignment tool for actually aligning them anyway, as the brushes 'seat' after break-in. You can use an alignment tool to reset the brush hoods after bad wrecks (where the motor gets hit)...I.E. it helps to make them the correct size again if you are constantly getting hung brushes.

The tool really only gets them close, but you can only truly align them by inspecting the brushes and their wear points.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

no the plastic part that comes off it ill post a pic


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Here, I'll say it again:



> in fact, you shouldn't use a brush hood alignment tool for actually aligning them anyway, as the brushes 'seat' after break-in.


It doesn't matter what part you are using. Ask any of the motor builders, like Putnam, Fantom, etc...


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Ditto superxray ther only a few bucks at the hobby store.


----------



## Team Kwik (Apr 1, 2006)

All that's really needed is a bar the same size as a brush so you can get in there and move the hoods without crushing them.

There are a few out there that come with the shaft to pass through the bushings and the bar though I usually just toss the shaft. The only down side to these is the hole that's drilled in the bar as they tend to break with a little pressure, someday I will get off my chair and have just a bar made up that won't break.

Nick


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Read the RC Motor Black Book to find out the "real" way to align brush hoods.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=126994


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hankster said:


> Read the RC Motor Black Book to find out the "real" way to align brush hoods.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=126994


just in case http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1259406&postcount=9

thats the post that has the hood alignment. 

(if you are like me and can't read without skipping lines.. hahaha)

fyi.. that WHOLE thread is GREAT to read.


----------



## Team Kwik (Apr 1, 2006)

hankster said:


> Read the RC Motor Black Book to find out the "real" way to align brush hoods.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=126994


That truly is the best way to get it done, that's why we just use the bar. There's always some wiggling required and the bar makes it nice and easy to keep the actual hood from being mangled in the process.

Nick


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

The hole doesn't matter, its the quality of the metal used for the bar. I have had my Big Jim bar for over 3 years.....and I am sure I have aligned quite a few more motors than most and it doesn't have the slightest bend it at all.

I just produced a similar bar to the Big Jim unit, one he designed for me, as a updated version of his old one....I have yet to have to replace one that bent from aligning hoods. I did have one I replaced, as the idiot used it to pry his Nitro Engine out....certainly wasn't the bars fault.

The Qtip works on the little mini-z cars radio shack sells....not on a 540 RC car motor.


Later EddieO


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Yep,

Eddie is right,the one that Big Jim made is still the best one out there,I got lucky and got one of the first ones that he painted a red ring around the handle,I'm almost afraid to use it knowing that he isn't around to get another one from.


----------

